# Ever make Pastrami from deer/elk/moose?



## deeker (Nov 17, 2010)

We enjoyed some great pastrami a friend made from elk. 

Mouth watering....tender.....and smelled oh so verrrrryyyyyy good.

Now holding him at gun point to learn how to make it myself.

Going to be making some as soon as we pop a couple of mamma elk, starting just before Thanksgiving day.


----------



## CGC4200 (Nov 20, 2010)

*Summer sausage could be similar*

Some of the local meat processors can make a hard sausage from deer
with a little pork added for fat.


----------



## WesternSaw (Nov 20, 2010)

*Hi Deeker*

Should be lots of information on the web for recipes.I worked in the meat industry for over 30 years at various jobs.What cut did your friend use for the Pastrami ?
Lawrence


----------



## yooper (Nov 21, 2010)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=319277


----------



## yooper (Nov 21, 2010)

this one looks good too.

http://www.grouprecipes.com/112300/venison-pastrami.html


----------



## WesternSaw (Nov 21, 2010)

*Pastarmi Cut's*

Should have included this in my last post.Typically the cut called the plate,which is located next to the brisket point was used for pastrami.Nowaday's they use outside round (bottom round) inside round(top round) and other cuts as well.
Lawrence


----------



## deeker (Nov 21, 2010)

petesoldsaw said:


> Should have included this in my last post.Typically the cut called the plate,which is located next to the brisket point was used for pastrami.Nowaday's they use outside round (bottom round) inside round(top round) and other cuts as well.
> Lawrence



Those you named are used, as well as the shoulder and many of the tougher cuts are also used.

It was v e r y t e n e d e r !!


----------

